# Being a EMT after spinal fusion



## MikeW (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm 18 and in January I was involved in a serious MVA and fractured my L1. I had lumbar spinal fusion done. Fused T11-L3 with 2rods 8screws and a cross-link. I've always wanted to be a medic and now I'm just wondering if I can still be able to do it and if my back can handle it. My neurosurgeon saids since I'm young I have plenty time to heal and get stronger. Just wanted someone who is on the job opinion.


----------



## Remeber343 (Oct 10, 2011)

If you are psychically able to take on all the roles and responsibilities, and are able to act and perform, there should be no reason you aren't able to.


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ever yone will get on here and tell you, you shouldn't and you cant.  The only way you will know is if you try, 

People overcome obstacles every day, people who shouldn't do, people who cant will.

You may not be able to do this job, you might work thirty years in this profession, your the only one who can determine that.

Give it a shot, don't let other peoples limitations on you determine your success.

I have had multiple back injuries and have been told a few times its over, well everyday I get up and  punch the clock.

Good luck


----------



## JAMedic (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely give it a try. If you can't use your cert in the field there are places in the ed that you can! One thing you learn in this field is that the body does amazing things. You have no limits!


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Oct 10, 2011)

MikeW said:


> I'm 18 and in January I was involved in a serious MVA and fractured my L1. I had lumbar spinal fusion done. Fused T11-L3 with 2rods 8screws and a cross-link. I've always wanted to be a medic and now I'm just wondering if I can still be able to do it and if my back can handle it. My neurosurgeon saids since I'm young I have plenty time to heal and get stronger. Just wanted someone who is on the job opinion.



Spinal cord injuries are a serious traumatic event.  When I shattered my L3 in my helicopter crash it took me 8 months of extensive rehab to get cleared to go back to work.  I was 37 at the time. I'm 41 now and a triathlete still working on the truck in the most obese region of the most obese state in the country.  And I'm stronger than my partner.  If you want it bad enough you can do it.  

It ain't the dawg in the fight.  It's the fight in the dawg. 

Go for it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 10, 2011)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> Spinal cord injuries are a serious traumatic event.  When I shattered my L3 it took me 8 months of extensive rehab to get cleared to go back to work.  I was 37 at the time. I'm 41 now and a triathlete still working on the truck in the most obese region of the most obese state in the country.  And I'm stronger than my partner.  If you want it bad enough you can do it.
> 
> It ain't the dawg in the fight.  It's the fight in the dawg.
> 
> Go for it.



Mike, you're one tough :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and that's only part of the reason you have my respect.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 11, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Ever yone will get on here and tell you, you shouldn't and you cant.



Apparently not...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 11, 2011)

I think people who go into jobs like this knowing they have an injury probably fare better in the long term than those that come in healthy. People who know they need to take care of their back tend to approach things cautiously, plan their lifts, use proper body mechanics and take care of themselves all things that people with healthy backs often don't do till it's too late.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 11, 2011)

If you think you can do it then go for it. Where I work as long as you can pass the the pre-employment lift test and physical ability test youre hired- even with a previous back injury. Build up your strength and youll be fine.

A few years ago I was in nasty car wreck that seriously injured both legs. My ortho told me to pick a new line of work, that I wouldnt be able to function in the field. Lots of PT and time off later I made it back on the ambulance and back to being a firefighter. Youre young. Go for it.


----------



## Underoath87 (Oct 11, 2011)

So long as you can dead-lift a moderate amount of weight (women do this job, so you don't need to be a power-lifter) and sit in an uncomfortable seat for hours, it shouldn't be a problem.

I work with some EMTs and medics who are in God-awful physical shape and get by just fine.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 11, 2011)

> women do this job, so you don't need to be a power-lifter



Even as a guy, I think that's a horribly sexist way to word that.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 11, 2011)

Underoath87 said:


> So long as you can dead-lift a moderate amount of weight *(women do this job, so you don't need to be a power-lifter)* and sit in an uncomfortable seat for hours, it shouldn't be a problem.



Say what? :glare:


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Oct 11, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Say what? :glare:



Power lifters, in my gym, deadlift 400-500# multiple reps and can one time lift ~1000# or more.  I believe that's what he's referring, though I could have Been worded better.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 11, 2011)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> Power lifters, in my gym, deadlift 400-500# multiple reps and can one time lift ~1000# or more.  I believe that's what he's referring, though I could have Been worded better.



So youre saying a woman isnt capable of doing that?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Oct 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So youre saying a woman isnt capable of doing that?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Negative, Ghostrider.  That is not what I was saying. I was merely attempting to translate that you don't have to be a muscle bound individual who places in the World's Strongest Man/Woman contest.  Specific gender was never implied.  You only need to be able to pass your company's strength and agility test. That is all.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I think people who go into jobs like this knowing they have an injury probably fare better in the long term than those that come in healthy. People who know they need to take care of their back tend to approach things cautiously, plan their lifts, use proper body mechanics and take care of themselves all things that people with healthy backs often don't do till it's too late.



I think you hit the nail on the head right there. If you know you have a bad back, you are going to be thinking about your back when you lift, and a well planned lift is less likely to end in injury. Even strong providers hurt their back because their strong backs allow for crappy mechanics. Then one day the patient overpowers their strength and suddenly they don't have a strong back anymore. 

I hyperextended by back last year and stuck my T12 (skiing, not EMS), and now I am much more apt to think about the motions before picking anyone up.


----------



## Underoath87 (Oct 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Even as a guy, I think that's a horribly sexist way to word that.



I had a whole biological argument typed out, but deleted it.

Even if my argument was valid, it would still offend people, so :censored::censored::censored::censored: it.

This sort of thing is only going to detract from the thread, so I'll just apologize and bow out of this one.

What I should have said, OP, is that there are plenty of EMS workers who are scrawny, obese, and everything in between, so don't think you have to in elite physical shape to do this work.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah sexism is rather offensive generally.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Underoath87 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yeah sexism is rather offensive generally.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Women generally aren't nearly as strong as men.  That isn't sexism, it's biology.

Anyone not looking for an e-fight would have seen that I meant that these women I work with aren't highly trained athletes or genetic outlyers, and thus are not deadlifting power-houses capable of lifting 400lb barriatric patients alone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2011)

Underoath87 said:


> Women generally aren't nearly as strong as men.  That isn't sexism, it's biology.



Biologically true, in most cases. Lifting isn't brute strength, technique has a huge role. I'm male, 5'8" and 150 lbs depending on the day, I still carry my weight.

I got what you meant but I agree with the others that it could be worded better.


----------



## okiemedic (Oct 11, 2011)

My spine is fused from the bottom of my lumbar to the top of my Thoracic region with 3 rods, 60 screws and fragments from 6 of my ribs........

I am 100% immobile in that region ....and I can do my job just fine........

FYI : I had Spinal Fusion from Scoliosis...


----------



## MikeW (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re:*

Thanks for the advice! I definitely want it. And the accident just gives me motivation to do it and help people were in the same position I was in. We flipped twice and hit a tree doing 65. I had to be cut out of the car. So I know what's it like to be on both sides. My biggest concern would be injury to my back later on since my hardware can never come out. I don't want to do long term damage.  I know I will have to keep my back strengthen but shouldn't be a problem since before the accident I worked out almost daily. But at this point I feel I'll be able to. I don't think its a question of if I can do it but rather how long.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 12, 2011)

MikeW said:


> Thanks for the advice! I definitely want it. And the accident just gives me motivation to do it and help people were in the same position I was in. We flipped twice and hit a tree doing 65. I had to be cut out of the car. So I know what's it like to be on both sides. My biggest concern would be injury to my back later on since my hardware can never come out. I don't want to do long term damage.  I know I will have to keep my back strengthen but shouldn't be a problem since before the accident I worked out almost daily. But at this point I feel I'll be able to. I don't think its a question of if I can do it but rather how long.



The big question and it's a question only you when the time comes will be able to answer is how long do I do this for. Sooner or later your back issues may become a problem and if that happens it might be time to move over to career plan two.


----------



## Gunn (Oct 12, 2011)

Its really all up to you on how you go about lifting and treating your back well.  I am 7 years out from a lower lumbar fusion, MRSA, and a 9 month recovery (prior to PT).  Docs said I would never be able to squat or deadlift again.  Story short, after a lot of strength training, proper technique, and basic willingness to lift properly every single time I lift, I have been able to carry my weight (both in the gym and in the field) and have no problem asking for help if we have a large person on the cot.  Don't let an injury hold you back from this career, if it truly what you want and love to do. Just remember that your injury is there and work with it and take care of yourself.


----------



## TheGodfather (Oct 12, 2011)

*i have had a complete posterior spinal fusion 5 years ago: indication, scoliosis.*



now that i have your attention, no, whatever people tell you about how you "can't do it" is completely wrong. I have no difficulty whatsoever. I have been employed as a firefighter/paramedic for 2 years now without any problems. There should be no difficulty for you. Just stay in shape and stay focused.


----------

